# Help! My Lhasa Apso keeps trying to cough something up or



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

he's acting as if some hairs are caught up in his throat. It used to happen once in a while but now he does it every 10 minutes, any advice?

Could it be from all the hair my Siamese cat and Husky are leaving around?

It's almost exactly the same type of cough a person would make if he had someting ticklish like a hair stuck down his throat, but I could be worng, it could something with the dog.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## PretzleDog (Jun 9, 2010)

Does it sound like the dog in the video?

http://www.ehow.com/video_5246966_kennel-cough-symptoms-dogs.html

Don't panic, it usually runs it's course and goes away, but you should definitley see a Vet anyway.


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks! Kennel Cough ay? That's exactly what it sounds like. I let it go last time, but now will definately bring him to the vet to get those anti biotics and syrup. That's why I like these forums! Thx again!


----------



## Mariane (Jul 10, 2010)

Kennel Cough is highly contagious, when you arrive at the vet's place please warn any other person in the waiting room and the attendants that your dog might be infected. When I brought a dog in with Kennel Cough I was told to wait in a remote corner and to keep him on a short leash. 

Mariane


----------

